# Getting the Hang of This!!



## Fishnadikt (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey Folks! Just joined this forum, seen some great info so far . . . I'm looking forward to learning more about yak fishing on the Emerald Coast! I have a new PA14 that I've taken out in the Destin area a total of 4 times over the past few weeks. So far I've caught 2 sailfish (one was a baby, which I've never seen!), 2 kings, 3 mahi, 1 blacktip, 1 bonita . . . it's been an absolute blast! Hope to hit the coast with some folks from this forum soon!!


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Helluva way to start fishing the area. Nice fish and thanks for the pics.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah!!! Awesome start off!!!! Welcome aboard too!!!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Great job, welcome.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Its hard to call it beginner's luck with that sort of track record! Great catches.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That sail's a pretty little booger ! Way to go !


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Great Catches :notworthy:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Learning more about yak fishing? Maybe you should be teaching!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

That is a sweet sailfish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

You've caught 2 fish on my bucket list. Not too bad for a noob


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

In 4 trips you've caught 2 more sailfish than I have in 4 years. Awesome!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Saltwater yak fishing is very addictive.


----------



## cbayne3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Pretty sure you've achieved more success in a few weeks than some of us have in a few years lol. Definitely some solid fish there! Way to go!


----------



## Fishnadikt (Aug 1, 2015)

Addictive is right! There's just something about being close up and personal to your catch! I hit the beach this last Monday, wasn't quite the 1 ft or less as forecasted...still managed to land a really nice Spanish though. I'm looking forward to the water cooling down a bit so we can get some more pelagics in close. Any tips for blackfin would be appreciated!


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

The best tip i can give for Blackfin tuna is to fish them hard just before the Kings hit in the Spring. Additionally, it's hours on the water with good bait and covering water in the depths they're at. You do that consistently in Spring/Fall and you'll get one.


----------



## Fishnadikt (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks Ivarie! What do you use to get your baits to different depths? I was thinking of using a planer...don't like the idea of strapping a downrigger to my PA14.


----------



## PA_Bass (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey Fish! This is Dave...finally found your post. Lost a rod to an aggressive Bull Red hookup last night...felt like an idiot, ha.


----------



## Fishnadikt (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey Bro, lost rod? You gotta tie those things down! I went out yesterday, short notice trip...check out my last post (Sail #3). I know the storm will shake things up...I'll let you know if/when I go out! Cheers...Fish


----------

